# Non Cichlid Forum



## evenningstar (Feb 26, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knew of an aquarium forum that I could post non-cichlid questions in.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

monster fish keepers.
I wish this forum had a chit chat thread also. You know......get to know one another


----------



## evenningstar (Feb 26, 2013)

I checked it out but its not nearly as organized as this one is. Are there any good forums that are basically like this but for not juts cichlids?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

cichlidforums , notice no hypen and an s on the end. same as this one except they have non cichlid sections. only problem is that most of the people on there are arrogant ******** that would rather talk down to people rather than help.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

sometimes I use fishforums.net they have a little of everything. Only complaint is when you have a emergency..you don't get a answer right away. I'm still searching for a good site. 
I still like cichlid forum, wish it had non also.. opcorn:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The General Aquaria section does allow for the discussion of non-cichlid questions.

Was there something specific you wanted information about?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Deeda said:


> The General Aquaria section does allow for the discussion of non-cichlid questions.
> 
> Was there something specific you wanted information about?


Yes. What were you doing last night? opcorn:


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

LOL... I was watching TV and occasionally looking at my fish tanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Feeding my fish, surfing the net and trying to work with the better half on how to layout the air and water supply for the slow moving fish room.  It seems all we do is talk about which way is better (or worse)! :roll:


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

We just had a delicious dinner. It was poor mans stroghanoff. Now we are having some brews and watching NCAA madness. Waiting for our Syracuse Orange 9:56 hope I can stay semi sober.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> cichlidforums , notice no hypen and an s on the end. same as this one except they have non cichlid sections. only problem is that most of the people on there are arrogant #%$&#*@ that would rather talk down to people rather than help.


Funny, that was my initial opinion of the people here when I first signed up. Once you get to know people, however, you realize there are a lot of newer hobbyists who think they know it all and are always trying to be the first to post, and you have to learn which ones to ignore. I've seen just as many arrogant answers here as I have there, perhaps more.

There really aren't any more good general aquarium forums left. Everyone seems to be looking for specialty forums, such as MonsterFK, Flowerhorn forums, Betta forums, Angelfish forums, Loach forums, and so on.

Personally, I have developed a very low opinion of general forums, as the information handed out at these is wrong as often as it is correct. I used to visit FishGeeks, but that forum has practically died out. A lot of good people there a few years ago, all seem to have moved on.


----------



## mark61470 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi,

Try Aquariumadvice.com pretty good size forums


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Deeda said:


> The General Aquaria section does allow for the discussion of non-cichlid questions.
> 
> Was there something specific you wanted information about?


Cichlid-forum is a great forum...and covers just about everything. Many cichlid keepers keep other fish also but most of the chat on the forum is about cichlids as that seems to be our main focus. There are lots of experts and lots of lay people. Even the lay people have good input as most of what they have learned is from the experts here. And a lot of the info you will encounter is broader than just cichlids, like tank setups, aquascaping, DIY, equipment, illnesses, etc...that applies to all tanks and all fish.

So post up your questions in the general section and see what types of replies you get. If you don't get what you are looking for, try some of the others.

Good luck and welcome to the forums evenningstar


----------



## letsgoflyers6387 (Jul 19, 2010)

I've been pretty happy with my first cichlid tank and I credit almost all of this success to the invaluable information I've gotten from Cichlid-forum. Does anyone know of an equivalent forum for Saltwater Reef aquariums? This is the next goal for me. I've been looking around, but haven't found anything thats stuck with me yet.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

bostonreefers


----------



## mark61470 (Mar 21, 2013)

renegadereefers.com


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Interesting topic. Forums are an addiction of mine. I tend to only choose hobbies based on the quality/friendliness/helpfulness of the aplicable forum. Heck I even bought a Scion XB after browsing the scionlife forums. I help run a RC car forum that is local to socal people - www.socal-rc.com. There are tons of RC forums but Socal-RC is a very personal forum that we can all get to know each other both online and at the track. There are few more than 3,000 members there but compared to the 3,000,000 users of RC universe, we have all the same topics, quick answers to your questions, and MUCH nicer people. Maybe a Socal-Aquarium forum is in order. .. when you know you will most likely meet the guy your talking to online, most of the online bullies go away or act much different than they would with someone on the other side of the world.


----------



## evenningstar (Feb 26, 2013)

cichlid-gal said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > The General Aquaria section does allow for the discussion of non-cichlid questions.
> ...


And So I did... but no one answers there lol


----------



## evenningstar (Feb 26, 2013)

mark61470 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try Aquariumadvice.com pretty good size forums


Thanks! Just signed up. Seems like a good site!


----------



## tbarb206 (Mar 21, 2013)

I use FishLore aquarium forum. It's great.Lots of members, organized. I just came here to get specifically lots of cichlid info. Check it out


----------

